# Working on my long term food storage



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

We never liked rotating our food stores so we put most of or survival food supplies in food that will last at least 25 years. We only keep enough food in our cabinets to last maybe a few months. After that we will have to live off the long term food supplies. This is what we have so far any suggestions on things I may have missed or need to add?


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I have tinned everything but now how food hydrater having fun blitzing everything, powdered milk or cereals or flour will you be storing them


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tennessee,
Excellent list! :joyous: The fact that you have a list is impressive and leads me to believe you would be a great "rotator" of stock should you choose to do so.

Maybe I missed it but you could add some dehydrated butter and milk? And some (long term stored) dried Fiber, like metamucil? Some of those long term food products tend to stop a person up if you know what I mean!

I understand your dislike of Rotating Stock but I really like our system which includes a lot of store bought and self canned products. Non-perishables are bought and unloaded into bins marked with a "Best Used By Date". Self Canned Products are stored on shelves with the dates that we canned them. Then rotated to our pantry/fridge to be consumed. Currently we are buying cans with Best Used By Dates of 2017 and 2018.

Bulk foods that we put up in Mylar using O2 absorbers are marked with the dates that we put them up and stored in 5 gallon food grade buckets or bins. Some of which are in individual 1 gallon mylar and some in larger 5 gallon mylar bags. 

Then we have our store bought Long Term Food (Mountain House, Wise, Augason etc). 

About two or three times a year we go through everything to check for dates, damage, pests etc. It takes us less than a few hours and gives me and Mrs Slippy one more thing to argue about! :encouragement:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice list. I would suggest more variety of legumes (peas, lentils, different beans), some grains other than rice, popcorn (EE), peanut butter powder (EE), oil, and spices/cooking items (like cocoa powder, baking powder, soda.) Grains like wheat and barley can also be sprouted. If you are staying away from wheat, consider more oats, millet, milo, quinoa.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I like filler foods that can be mixed with other things to make a meal

Rice
Oats
Beans

I also like having long term essentials - Powdered
Butter
Milk
Eggs


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Tennessee,
> Excellent list! :joyous: The fact that you have a list is impressive and leads me to believe you would be a great "rotator" of stock should you choose to do so.
> 
> Maybe I missed it but you could add some dehydrated butter and milk? And some (long term stored) dried Fiber, like metamucil? Some of those long term food products tend to stop a person up if you know what I mean!
> ...


Slippy, we seldom eat at home due to our work schedule. This makes rotating food and keeping a large supply of food difficult without a lot of waste. This is why we went to the 25 plus year food supply.

In a few years when we retire we can revisit this.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I prep Metamucil. One less problem to content with when the S hits the F, or in this case, if it doesn't.

Some canned butter and cheese would be nice.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Honey. Pickled eggs, veggies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Great list. I have started paying more attention to my long term storage as well. Started storing long term stuff in Mylar, etc. I do have a lot of canned goods and shorter term stores ( 4 to 6 months ) on hand has well and expanding all the time. I fear the hour grows shorter all the time.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Nice list. I would suggest more variety of legumes (peas, lentils, different beans), some grains other than rice, popcorn (EE), peanut butter powder (EE), oil, and spices/cooking items (like cocoa powder, baking powder, soda.) Grains like wheat and barley can also be sprouted. If you are staying away from wheat, consider more oats, millet, milo, quinoa.


Thanks for the info, just add some peanut butter to my list. Do you know the shelf life of cocoa powder, baking powder, soda?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I prep Metamucil. One less problem to content with when the S hits the F, or in this case, if it doesn't.
> 
> Some canned butter and cheese would be nice.


Can you get Metamucil in bulk and how long does it store in mylar bags?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My OCD zeroed in on your listing of the same 3 Rice lines...

Other than that, good list!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My OCD zeroed in on your listing of the same 3 Rice lines...
> 
> Other than that, good list!


It's not your OCD ! I put up 3 buckets of rice at 3 different times.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> Can you get Metamucil in bulk and how long does it store in mylar bags?


I buy it in two-packs of 96 ounces from Sam's Club. They're foil sealed, heavy plastic bottles. I don't know if they'd store for 25 years, though.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree with the honey. The baking supplies should last a long time if kept dry. You can make a lot of biscuits and pancakes with baking soda and baking powder. And yummy deserts with beans and cocoa (Google black bean brownies). You can get cans of Cheese Blend from EE which is basically like the stuff in Kraft Mac and Cheese. Not a "real" food, but inexpensive and can add some flavor to vegies and all that rice. I prep for flavor. I have chili powder, red pepper flakes, Italian seasoning, bacon bits, garlic/onion, peanut powder, cocoa, vanilla, cinnamon. cloves, bay leaves, Marsala, etc. Rice and beans can be tranformed into Mexican, Italian, Asian cuisines, or dessert.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> We never liked rotating our food stores so we put most of or survival food supplies in food that will last at least 25 years. We only keep enough food in our cabinets to last maybe a few months. After that we will have to live off the long term food supplies. This is what we have so far any suggestions on things I may have missed or need to add?
> 
> View attachment 12722


Very cool idea.

What plan do you have to guard against opening your cans 15 years in to find that the food has gone black?

Are you going to be opening 4% of your cans each year to audit them?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Very cool idea.
> 
> What plan do you have to guard against opening your cans 15 years in to find that the food has gone black?
> 
> Are you going to be opening 4% of your cans each year to audit them?


As in life there are no guarantees. We bought the food at different times/batches and we are also still adding more food to the list. So I think the chance that all will be bad is low.

But if we do find some bad cans we will just send it back to MH they have a 30 year guarantee.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> What plan do you have to guard against opening your cans 15 years in to find that the food has gone black?


If they've gone black,... bacteria, the cans would have popped, toss them.

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great suggestions and Ideas all. I really appreciate the amount of knowledge that collectively you all have regarding food stores and such.


----------

